# MAC and the Nordstrom Anniversary sale



## Jill1228 (Jul 11, 2014)

If you have a Nordstrom credit or debit card, your access started yesterday. Everyone else has to wait till 7/18.   I ordered these. Is anyone else gonna shop?


----------



## 2browneyes (Jul 11, 2014)

I was tempted to shop but I changed my mind


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 11, 2014)

Fighting the temptation as well...saving for a FEW of the comming collections.


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

I want either the pink or coral lip set as a gift for my sil (christmas). Other than that I'm trying to be on a low buy


----------



## JulieDiva (Jul 11, 2014)

Here in Canada, our local BAY stores have the sets out now, and I adore each one! 
  The Coral set is my fav, but also the one you got, the plums mutli is awesome.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 11, 2014)

I just got both Look in the box sets today,  I couldn't decide which one I liked better.





  it comes with the 2 sided brush.  the colors of both are the best I have seen in years.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 11, 2014)

I got mine at the Bay.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2014)

Linda Sue said:


> I just got both Look in the box sets today,  I couldn't decide which one I liked better.
> 
> it comes with the 2 sided brush.  the colors of both are the best I have seen in years.


Looks great


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 11, 2014)

Honestly, they are incredible.  in the plummy set, there is a color that is exactly like my fave eyeshadow of all time, Banshee.  And, that beiger set is worth it just for the beigey lipstick.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 12, 2014)

Linda Sue said:


> I just got both Look in the box sets today,  I couldn't decide which one I liked better.
> 
> it comes with the 2 sided brush.  the colors of both are the best I have seen in years.


 I might have to check out the other one... Part of my shipment is sitting at UPS. I want it now!!!


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 12, 2014)

Jill, it may even be better,  the colors are darker, there is a color on the bottom that reminds me a bit of embark,  I could be way off though.  to the top right, the middle bottom and the goldie one on left would be good for you.  also the blush and the coral lipstick.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 12, 2014)

I also have been buying the nordstrom anniver. mac for years.  didn't get last summer 2013 or 2012 though.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 13, 2014)

Does anyone know where/when/if you can get these look in a box palettes in canada?


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Does anyone know where/when/if you can get these look in a box palettes in canada?


 Bronwyn, Linda Sue said she got hers at the Bay


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 13, 2014)

Bronwyn, it has been out for over a week, who knew?  at the Bay.  Where do you live.  You must call tomorrow morning or go to the Bay.  they are selling like crazy.  the nude lipgloss lipstick set was sold out and I got the last all about plum at my Bay.  call around as well, but the best thing is first thing tomorrow you call and go or just go.


----------



## kath00 (Jul 13, 2014)

I bought the gorgeous coral lip set.  OMG!  Adore!!  Also got the cool color set and travelled with it this weekend.  It was great to have everything all in one palette.  Easy peasy.  And the colors are great!  This is my first anniversary set but def not my last!


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 14, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Bronwyn, Linda Sue said she got hers at the Bay


  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 14, 2014)

Linda Sue said:


> Bronwyn, it has been out for over a week, who knew?  at the Bay.  Where do you live.  You must call tomorrow morning or go to the Bay.  they are selling like crazy.  the nude lipgloss lipstick set was sold out and I got the last all about plum at my Bay.  call around as well, but the best thing is first thing tomorrow you call and go or just go.


  Thanks for the help! In victoria. I'll most likely just go really early in the morning.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

that is great.  wearing the all about plum today.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

that is great.  Sometimes this anniversary nordie sale of Mac is nicer than the holiday stuff that comes out in October.  I will go see if there are any all about nude lipgloss sets left anywhere.


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

When are these going to be available to those who don't have the card?


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

if you are in the US, I would just call the 1800 Nordstrom phone number.

  I thought they were out now in the U.S. though.


----------



## swiftie1213 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks. I'm out of the country right now and only get home on Saturday. Hoping I make it back in time to get this


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 14, 2014)

Linda Sue said:


> I just got both Look in the box sets today,  I couldn't decide which one I liked better.
> 
> it comes with the 2 sided brush.  the colors of both are the best I have seen in years.


 It's your fault. I just ordered the beige set. And a lip pencil in nightmoth  Might as well take advantage of early access AND double points for Nordstrom card holders :macwallet:   





swiftie1213 said:


> When are these going to be available to those who don't have the card?


  Friday July 18...which is my husband's bday. So what's he gonna buy me? . It'll still be double points for Nordies cardholders :sale: I got the all about plum set today. Can't wait to use it in a bit (I work this evening) :stars:


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

I love that one so much.  wearing it right now.


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 14, 2014)

So update: I bought the all about nude palette. So excited. Was originally wanting to get the plum one, but it was sold out. Still very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

do you mean the beige one with all the shadows?  like the one I got.  I popped into the bay today and they just have the beige one with 6 shadows etc.  do you have a picture.  you will love it.


----------



## kath00 (Jul 14, 2014)

Why does Mac.com say "coming soon" to these same sets?  Will they really be coming soon?  LOL.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

it is very confusing I know.  I asked a sales person at the Mac Store and she said no they aren't getting the nordie anniversary.  it is always the bay in Canada and Nordstrom.  I know you can buy online from mac though.  the link is hard to find though.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 14, 2014)

here is a link, not sure what it all is.


  http://maccosmeticsstore.bigcartel.com/mac-look-in-a-box


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 18, 2014)

Idk, I spent a lot of money already this month... I like all the sets but that would really start adding up if I got a FEW... What should I do?


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

I would get one set only if you were planning on two.  At the store I got to they are sold out of everything but the pink lipstick set.

  i would get all about plum if you can still find it.  it is my fave over the 2 look in box sets.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

one more thing if you don't know.  Mac crystal eyeshadow and seedy pearl are on the chopping block.  I got seedy pearly today at the store I got to.  The bay and mac store were both out of Crystal.



  Linda


----------



## LauraLara (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I don't have either of those! I put the plum look in a box in my cart but I'm still debating because I just bought a bunch of stuff on etsy...


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 18, 2014)

I am not sure about buying on line but at the Bay here, you have 30 days at least to return even if used to get your money back.


----------



## Jill1228 (Jul 18, 2014)

I got the All About Beige today. It took forever to ship. I am heading to Chicago tomorrow so I just ordered the basic brush set for pick up in store at Oak Brook


----------



## Bronwyn (Jul 18, 2014)

Linda Sue said:


> do you mean the beige one with all the shadows?  like the one I got.  I popped into the bay today and they just have the beige one with 6 shadows etc.  do you have a picture.  you will love it.


  Yeah, that one. It's so pretty, a good everyday option.


----------



## Ilka (Jul 20, 2014)

Could you please make swatches of them? I'm wondering if any of them are worthy.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 20, 2014)

swatches won't help.  there could be ones already online.  But, here is my opinion,  the one to get in the look in box shadows is the all about plum first.

  it is the one sold out first everywhere here real fast.

  the colors are unique.    the plum on the top right is very much like the old banshee (my fave) it is lighter than haux, but there is nothing else like it already in the existing line of shadows.

  the pale pinky color is a bit lighter and matter than the discontinued Seedy Pearl

  the darkest color on the lower right is a great color to line but you can smoke the crease too

  the pink lippie on top is a good color

  as opposed to the other box that I adore:  honesty is already in the existing line which I love,  all colors are browns really. but the beige lipstick is fantastic and so are the blushes.


----------



## Ilka (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi again!
  Thank you for your sinceriy opinion, I wanted the swatches because I'm not crazy for pourples and the lipstick and some shadows description about the beige one were very interisting.
  I searched the net and wasn't able to find any swatches or reviews about these palettes, just about the trios, but I will wait a little longer.


----------



## Linda Sue (Jul 20, 2014)

it is really hard to do swatches for the plum set since I am tanned but also since there are 2 greyish colors that would be hard to do, but the plum is a great color if you know mac haux it is lighter, very similar to Mac Banshee they used to have.  If you are a fan of shale or quarrry you would love this color.  

  if you don't like purples or plums, don't get.  what do you have already in your collection?


----------

